# "legal" Kegs - Or Maybe Not



## Thirsty Boy (29/3/08)

Just found this on e-bay linky link . A CUB keg withdrawn from sale after the following question was posted for the seller....

" We act on behalf of Carlton United Breweries (CUB) and refer to your sale of a beer keg. It is Brewery policy that such property is never under any circumstances offered for sale by the Brewery, and therefore such property always remains the lawful possession of CUB. In attempting to offer the kegs for sale you are committing a criminal offence. In order to avoid unnecessary police involvement, we ask you to immediately withdraw the items from sale and to contact Domenic Cacciola on 0418 747 174 within three working days from receipt of this email, to arrange collection of the kegs. I trust that police action is not necessary and I thank you for your anticipated assistance and co-operation in this matter and apologise for any inconvenience caused. Domenic Cacciola"

Now it might just be some guy... but its a guy who's willing to give his mobile number out so that you could test his metal if you wanted.

Just for the information of those people who are sure that the kegs they have are legal. Are you sure enough to give Domenic a call and erase any last doubt?

Of course if your kegs are from the competition... I'm sure he wont have any problem at all


----------



## Murcluf (29/3/08)

Yep what is said is correct, Fosters actually have a bounty program on tracking down empty or missing kegs. I also believe Domenic Cacciola is from Fosters remeber seeing his name before in a few emails.


----------



## damonc (29/3/08)

I one rang Coopers and asked if I could buy kegs and they flatly said no. They claimed that kegs do not wear out and there is therefore no need to sell them.


----------



## the_fuzz (29/3/08)

I am going to call "semi bullshit". ok, so the guy has an illegal keg - all Fosters has is an Ebay username and an approx suburb - how are they going to find out who the actual user is? They will need to get a court order to impel Ebay to give out that info - do you actually think Fosters would spend thousands on legal fees for a $200.00 keg?


----------



## newguy (29/3/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> [snip]...do you actually think Fosters would spend thousands on legal fees for a $200.00 keg?



They'd only have to do it once. Most people would be scared off after that.


----------



## tcraig20 (29/3/08)

Seems like a good way to get your hands on a few free kegs.


----------



## Jye (29/3/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> I am going to call "semi bullshit". ok, so the guy has an illegal keg - all Fosters has is an Ebay username and an approx suburb - how are they going to find out who the actual user is? They will need to get a court order to impel Ebay to give out that info - do you actually think Fosters would spend thousands on legal fees for a $200.00 keg?



All CUB has to do is win the auction and then rock up for collect, show ID, prof of ownership, bring the cops, what ever and they have their keg back plus bust the guy.


----------



## domonsura (29/3/08)

And fosters don't have to do anything at all...... It's the police that do the investigation and prosecution, eBay is required by law to remove a questionable auction of stolen property, and also provide the details to a police investigation without delay....which they do NO worries at all.


----------



## Gerard_M (29/3/08)

Jye said:


> All CUB has to do is win the auction and then rock up for collect, show ID, prof of ownership, bring the cops, what ever and they have their keg back plus bust the guy.



Now that would be fun too watch. What if they turn up to a brew day & confiscate a keggle before the last addition of hops?!?!? 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Jye (29/3/08)

I believe NNL beer supplies sells legal 50L kegs.

Link


----------



## joecast (29/3/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> I am going to call "semi bullshit". ok, so the guy has an illegal keg - all Fosters has is an Ebay username and an approx suburb - how are they going to find out who the actual user is? They will need to get a court order to impel Ebay to give out that info - do you actually think Fosters would spend thousands on legal fees for a $200.00 keg?



maybe im wrong, but is that the point? seems to me the point is someone is selling something they dont legally own. not trying to be holier than thou or anything, but can we really complain this guys was given a stern warning?
joe


----------



## damonc (29/3/08)

popdog said:


> Can you even buy kegs legally? I've only ever heard of people racking them for brew setups.




Not if they have Fosters or Coopers serial numbers on them.


----------



## paul (29/3/08)

Why would people pay money for a stolen keg when you can so easily steal one yourself?

Its a bit like milk crates. Who doesnt have an old milk crate that they use to store stuff in?


----------



## Gerard_M (29/3/08)

paul said:


> Its a bit like milk crates. Who doesnt have an old milk crate that they use to store stuff in?



I actually don't have any milk crates anywhere in the house or garage, & yes I do miss them! I saw some the other day & thought how perfect they would be for a vertically challenged brewer trying to check the HLT, but we have gone all high tech & got some steps!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Thunderlips (29/3/08)

If that was really written by a CUB employee you'd think he'd know that it doesn't stand 
for Carlton United Breweries anymore.


----------



## domonsura (29/3/08)

And I say again........some of you are missing the point. CUB doesn't HAVE to do _anything_. It's the POLICE that do the investigating and prosecution. 
When someone steals my car, I don't have to take them to court. The police do. The court slaps the thief's hand, and gives them a conviction......property owner gets property back/compensation for loss of/damage to property. That's the way it works guys (or at least is supposed to work.....)

And FWIW Steve, no...not everyone who AG's has stolen kegs in their setup. Some of us have a conscience...

Hey Thunderlips....if not Carlton United Breweries.........what does it stand for then?


----------



## Gigantor (29/3/08)

Thunderlips said:


> If that was really written by a CUB employee you'd think he'd know that it doesn't stand
> for Carlton United Breweries anymore.



What does it stand for?


----------



## Thunderlips (29/3/08)

paul said:


> Why would people pay money for a stolen keg when you can so easily steal one yourself?


Every now and then I see them floating in the Yarra river near Princes bridge.
There's usually a heap of them sitting outside "Clocks Pokies" at Flinders St Station so I'm
assuming kids are picking them up from there and tossing them in.


----------



## tcraig20 (29/3/08)

Gigantor said:


> What does it stand for?



Crappy Underhopped Beer?


----------



## Thunderlips (29/3/08)

Gigantor said:


> What does it stand for?


Carlton United Beverages.


----------



## Thunderlips (29/3/08)

JamesCraig said:


> Crappy Underhopped Beer?


Haha!


----------



## domonsura (29/3/08)

Thunderlips said:


> Carlton United Beverages.



Geeeeeeeeezzz.......what a shit name.....:lol: Breweries sounded much better.....


----------



## Thunderlips (29/3/08)

domonsura said:


> Geeeeeeeeezzz.......what a shit name.....:lol: Breweries sounded much better.....


Which is exactly what I said when I first heard it too.


----------



## reVoxAHB (29/3/08)

FWIW, and it's really not worth a whole hell of a lot, I asked my brother in law who's a copper going on 15 years if they've ever ONCE, any single time under any circumstance busted a person stealing kegs, selling kegs, at a home in a pub - anywhere, anytime. 

Answer was a laugh, and then a NO. 

reVox


----------



## winkle (29/3/08)

Just drive down any country road and it should be pretty obvious where a hell of a lot of kegs went (or check out boat moorings for that matter). <_<


----------



## Uncle Fester (29/3/08)

domonsura said:


> And I say again........some of you are missing the point. CUB doesn't HAVE to do _anything_. It's the POLICE that do the investigating and prosecution.
> When someone steals my car, I don't have to take them to court. The police do. The court slaps the thief's hand, and gives them a conviction......property owner gets property back/compensation for loss of/damage to property. That's the way it works guys (or at least is supposed to work.....)
> 
> And FWIW Steve, no...not everyone who AG's has stolen kegs in their setup. Some of us have a conscience...
> ...



Besides, if they got a conviction, they would probably lay a claim for costs anyway.


----------



## the_fuzz (29/3/08)

domonsura said:


> And I say again........some of you are missing the point. CUB doesn't HAVE to do _anything_. It's the POLICE that do the investigating and prosecution.



Unfortunately that is not going to happen either. The Police also need to apply to the courts to get Ebay to release your details - that is the whole point of the Privacy Protection. The police are not going to go to this trouble either over something worth maybe $200.00

If you had 100 kegs, that might be different


----------



## SJW (29/3/08)

Well rather just crap on with a lot of shit about what might, should or could happen, I just rang that number and had a very interesting chat with the lad on the other end.
He said he is an investigator for a few breweries and part of his job is tracking down wayward kegs. He asked me 1000 questions like where I am from how many I have and what I do with em. I asked him what the story was with some home brewers using these kegs for home brewing. He said, flat out, it's ILLEGAL. He said if he finds anyone with kegs and they dont hand em over they call the cops and they get charged. asked if they have ever had a person charged who was in posetion on one or 2 kegs. He did not answer that but said they just had a bloke prosecurd for having in his posetion 120 CUB kegs. He did say the breweries are very fair and dont like to see anyone get in trouble and in a lot of cases they will even throw a few cases your way if u hand one in. I told him about our little forum here and he said he would be happy to speak with anyone in relation to this matter.
So there you go! :icon_cheers: 

Steve


----------



## oldbugman (29/3/08)

Now I bet everyone will be hurryingly removing pictures from their galleries.


----------



## domonsura (29/3/08)

SJW said:


> I asked him what the story was with some home brewers using these kegs for home brewing. He said, flat out, it's ILLEGAL.
> 
> I told him about our little forum here and he said he would be happy to speak with anyone in relation to this matter.
> So there you go!
> ...



well DUH........

Good onya Steve... Well DONE eh..... :huh: If they weren't watching AHB, they are now......

Sometimes I have to wonder wtf goes on in some people's heads......... :wacko: .. you just called the standing of the entire AHB community into question by association with a few that might have questionable vessels.....
You have just become the proverbial 'mate' that no-one will talk freely around because they do things like you have just done (and then published the fact??!?!)......Are your ears burning? I'll bet there are people calling you names all over the country :lol:


----------



## olskoolsoulja (29/3/08)

The ferret has been invited into the warren.

bet a few people just felt the knife go into there back.


----------



## SJW (29/3/08)

> Good onya Steve... Well DONE eh..... If they weren't watching AHB, they are now......
> 
> Sometimes I have to wonder wtf goes on in some people's heads......... .. you just called the standing of the entire AHB community into question by association with a few that might have questionable vessels.....
> You have just become the proverbial 'mate' that no-one will talk freely around because they do things like you have just done (and then published the fact??!?!)......Are your ears burning? I'll bet there are people calling you names all over the country



DOWN FELLA, How dumb do u think I am. I think my exact words were that "I was part of a national Homebrewing network"


> And FWIW Steve, no...not everyone who AG's has stolen kegs in their setup. Some of us have a conscience...


Anyway it does not seem like u have anything to worry about anyway.
I will add though that he did say they have only taken legal acition on people selling these kegs on. So the message would be "If your dumb enough to have stolen kegs, DONT SELL EM"


----------



## paul (29/3/08)

Im off to steal a few so that I can hand them back in and get my couple of free cartons.


----------



## SJW (29/3/08)

> Im off to steal a few so that I can hand them back in and get my couple of free cartons.


Just goes to show how bad they want em back if they are giving away their liquide gold.


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/3/08)

None of this is news. There is already a brewer and participating member of this forum who is in the keg retrieval business, I seem to recall he pointed out a year or two ago that he was more interested in truckloads rather than individual keggles, but that it still wasnt a good idea to publish the fact that you had one.


----------



## masher (29/3/08)

I had a brewery owned keg and made 3 phone calls over three weeks to get the bastard picked up and in the end I was told by the brewery to dump it at a local pub for collection. I doubt they give a toss about one or 2 kegs being used at home, but selling someone elses property for financial gain is another matter,


----------



## kook (30/3/08)

BTW - worth noting that the guys name is the same as a detective in the QLD police - At least that was the same name as a Detective Sgt in 2001 according to an AAP article.


----------



## Murcluf (30/3/08)

I am finding it entertaining those of you attempting to excuse or justify theft and that what it is Theft!

So you are quite ok with idea then for someone to come around your place and steal your mash tun or kettle or ferment fridge or a keg or two, etc etc etc as long as the don't try and sell it to someone else. It's ok because you can wear the cost of replacement your insured aren't you? Your just some faceless nobody who wouldn't care if it went missing, you'll just get yourself another one you can afford it? 

Everyone has to carry the cost of selfish individuals who believe have te right to steal from others " because it's ok, if I didn't do it someone else would" Foster's alone spends $4 million a year replacing missing/stolen kegs and who ultimately pays thats cost? Everyone does....! the more you steal the more we pay...!!!

Don't complain about the rate of inflation when your willing to contribute to one of its causes.

Foster's Staff Keg Recovery Campaign Info: View attachment Foster__KSIInfo.pdf


----------



## MVZOOM (30/3/08)

Murcluf said:


> Foster's alone spends $4 million a year replacing missing/stolen kegs and who ultimately pays thats cost?



Fosters Drinkers. 

Cheers - Mike


----------



## redgums500 (30/3/08)

Sounds like a few of the neighbors better find something else to use as mailboxes  

cheers

Redgums


----------



## olskoolsoulja (30/3/08)

Jeez ,

Kevin 07 will be so happy to hear that rising intrest rates and a looming recession are due to stolen beer kegs( why didnt Hawky think of that)

This could be a grand plan by disguntled Liberal voters.

1.Steal kegs to make labour look Dum and incompetent.

2. ????

3. ????

4. Take over the world.


----------



## tcraig20 (30/3/08)

olskoolsoulja said:


> why didnt Hawky think of that



He had a shed full of them


----------



## winkle (30/3/08)

> Just drive down any country road and it should be pretty obvious where a hell of a lot of kegs went (or check out boat moorings for that matter).


The point is that anyone from AHB is just small potatoes.


----------



## Adamt (30/3/08)

This reminds me too much of movie/music piracy.

 - replace movie with keg.


----------



## Whistlingjack (30/3/08)

MVZOOM said:


> Murcluf said:
> 
> 
> > Foster's alone spends $4 million a year replacing missing/stolen kegs and who ultimately pays thats cost?
> ...



    

Just spat out my cornflakes... 

WJ


----------

